# Moose RM4 System



## atvsnowplower (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about switching from the conventional push tube system on my 2011 Polaris 500HO with a 50" Moose Plow to the Moose RM4 System. 

Has anybody made the switch I'm thinking about? One concern I have is essentially with my current set-up I'm pushing from the rear axle with the push tubes being mounted underneath about half way back to the RM4 system pushing strictly from the front axle? 

One thing about the RM4 is what appears to be the increased lift with this system which I assume would allow me to stack/pile snow better? 

Is the RM4 worth the estimated $500 dollars? 

Is the connect and disconnect from the ATV to the plow really as seamless as it appears? 

Anybody have any other pro's or con's associated with the RM4 system?


----------



## whitegoldrider (Jan 24, 2014)

For easier hookup, front mounts seem to be the way to go. Not sure about being able to stack more snow. Might be able to push mounds back with the extra clearance if you know what you're doing though. I personally would invest in push tube extensions if you're looking to do that. Also, you're going from mid to front mount. You'll get responses across the board but I prefer mid-mount for more balanced stress across the frame. Others don't buy that theory though. Good luck.


----------

